# Crazy before Bed Time



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Leonidas (who is 5 months old) gets a little wackadoo before bedtime. We play a bit in the yard after he potties then I put him to bed in his kennel. I don't know why he does it, but I sure hope he never stops! I love it!! 

Sorry about you laptop screen though! Bummer!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh, this is one thing I do remember about Rusty's puppy days. He would be relatively well behaved until about 8:30 or 9:00..... EVERY NITE like clockwork he'd pretty much go berserk for about 1/2 hour....absolutely out of control. As he got older his wild times moved to right around dinner time.....usually accompanied by a nice case of the zoomies before and after he ate.

Gracie on the other hand has treated us to a number of these pups gone crazy episodes, but she has no schedule. Could be in the afternoon, could be at nite, and thank god it's not everyday.......because when she does lose control it's not wise to be in the same room with her.:hide:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I call it zoomies. Sounds like that last spurt of energy coming out of him. I am sorry about your laptop. Maybe if you go to a repair shop they can just replace the screen. I stay out of their way when they get going.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Like CLOCKWORK... 
The two boys get going, and it's like one of those cartoons with the ball of dust and furniture and anythiing else that may get caught up in it.
If Shadow won't play for one reason or another, Simon will simply chase after his tail for a good bit of time!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes, every night Connor goes wild at about 10p and it last for anywhere between 15 and 20 minutes. It's really cute.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I work from hom so I got to see ALL of the zoomies.. Mine would have 3 a day.. and sometimes still do. One in the morning, one at around 4 in the afternoon and one late evening. If we would take them for a nice walk, or in the case of a young pup, take them out and let them run and exercise, we found they would settle nicely when we needed to rest, also. Aren't zoomies just the best?


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh yes! When Brady was a younger pup, he went nutzo between 7:30-9pm EVERY night. We named it his "witching hour." Our previous dog, Chip did the same thing except much later...like 10pm-midnight! We lost a lot more sleep with him!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

This is why you are getting a good, quiet, complete nights sleep.

I would not mess with it LOL

And sorry about your screen. I do this stuff for a living, and I hate to tell you that is probably the most expensive part on the Laptop. It may not be worth repairing after you find out the cost.

It can always still be used as a small desktop computer though. Just attach an external monitor, and pretend it's a desktop computer 



pburchins said:


> Our Riley is doing very well sleeping at night. He is sleeping through the night on the bathroom floor. He likes the coolness of the floor. We let him stay out of the crate one night and he goes there automatically every night. No accidents at night so we are fine with it.
> 
> A quick question. Does anyone's golden puppy go a little crazy right before bedtime ? Between 9:30 and 10:00 every night Riley goes through the uncontrollable mouthing nipping and starts to run around like a maniac. He goes from long and lanky to short and squatty in appearance. It is kind of funny actually that is until he tripped over my laptop cord and pulled it off the table. I guess I need a new screen since there is a nice crack across it now.
> 
> I am just curious if anyone is going through this night time ritual. My wife relates it to a baby with collac (sp?)


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

The good news is I found a screen for the laptop for $ 70 and I just got through buying it on Ebay. Boy, I really like Ebay and Craigslist. Last night I have to admit I was not a happy camper! I wasn't angry at him because he was just being a clown. 

We can set clocks by our goldens though. My first Golden Riker and my wife used to go walking at 7:30 pm. At 7:25 Riker was sitting in front of Deb eyeing her to make sure she went for the walk. At 8:00 am He would wake me up no matter what. My wife would take him out at 7:00 am and he would go out of his way to make sure I was awak at 8:00 am. No matter what!

Now Riley is doing the crazy clown thing at 9:30 pm. The internal clock in them is just amazing.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Timber is crazy from about 9:00 until about 10:00. That's OK though as he is now sleeping right through until 7:00 am. I am finally not so sleep deprived


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ahh yes, Puppy Zoomies! Usually the result of either over-stimulation or, being overly fatigued. Since they are always at the same time (usually in the evening) I will take the puppy out for a walk, or toss a ball or baby bumper just to break up the cycle so it doesn't become habitual. (And so that there is not a whirling dervish spinning through the house wreaking havoc and destruction in it's pathh!)


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yup, Flora does it, except she doesn't really run around, she'll just hang out where we are at night (which is in the living room trying to watch TV) and jump/nip/do anything to get our attention. I find if I keep her on a leash for that time or keep her out of the living room (for some reason it's only in the living room where she goes nutso, if we're in the kitchen playing games she just goes to sleep) then she's fine. But it's a little annoying when I want to watch TV. Sometimes I just put her in her crate until she calms down.


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

It was the 7:00 witching hour at our house


----------



## Samantha (Mar 12, 2009)

Ours does it too.. She is a tad over 12 weeks.. I never thought about it being over-stimulation.. but when I think of it, it makes sense.. She goes so fast in circles we get dizzy watching!


----------



## Bradh2238 (Apr 5, 2009)

Bentley runs like crazy around the house every night. As for the laptop, if you ever get another one, get a mac. The power cord is connected magnetically and if the puppy/dog trips on it, it just falls out without moving the computer. Bentley has accidentally pulled mine out several times circling the coffee table.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Angie did it (the misbehaving) and still does the zoomies occasionally. My wife Vicky was amazed by how this sweet little thing would all of the sudden become a monster for about 30 minutes. I explained to her that the misbehaving part is a lot like a child fighting sleep. They feel it coming on and they get cranky/edgy.

It gets better as they mature and hopefully the zoomies will stay.

Katie had it right up until she died. But instead of zoomies she'd lay in her bed and roll and thrust her feet in the air and then look over to make sure we were watching and then do it some more. It was always during dinner time so we'd call it "Dinner and Dancing".


----------



## Hyathinth33 (Jan 30, 2021)

pburchins said:


> Our Riley is doing very well sleeping at night. He is sleeping through the night on the bathroom floor. He likes the coolness of the floor. We let him stay out of the crate one night and he goes there automatically every night. No accidents at night so we are fine with it.
> 
> A quick question. Does anyone's golden puppy go a little crazy right before bedtime ? Between 9:30 and 10:00 every night Riley goes through the uncontrollable mouthing nipping and starts to run around like a maniac. He goes from long and lanky to short and squatty in appearance. It is kind of funny actually that is until he tripped over my laptop cord and pulled it off the table. I guess I need a new screen since there is a nice crack across it now.
> 
> I am just curious if anyone is going through this night time ritual. My wife relates it to a baby with collac (sp?)


Yes ! I thought she was weird 
Every night we play in the grandkids playroom around 10 before bed time at 11:30 she sleeps the night and at 14 weeks has not had an indoor accident for nearly a month - she asks to go out
Around 11 every night she just flips and races around the room like a maniac hops on the sofa jumps on me off me bites like crazy five minutes 
I usually stand up fold my arms and ignore her and she eventually stops 
Then will cone next to me lick me and she is ready for bed ! 
what is that all about !
Just u controllable


----------



## Hyathinth33 (Jan 30, 2021)

Hyathinth33 said:


> Yes ! I thought she was weird
> Every night we play in the grandkids playroom around 10 before bed time at 11:30 she sleeps the night and at 14 weeks has not had an indoor accident for nearly a month - she asks to go out
> Around 11 every night she just flips and races around the room like a maniac hops on the sofa jumps on me off me bites like crazy five minutes
> I usually stand up fold my arms and ignore her and she eventually stops
> ...


Would love to know what this behavior is all about 
Only does it at night and around the same time


----------



## Hyathinth33 (Jan 30, 2021)

KatieandAngie said:


> Angie did it (the misbehaving) and still does the zoomies occasionally. My wife Vicky was amazed by how this sweet little thing would all of the sudden become a monster for about 30 minutes. I explained to her that the misbehaving part is a lot like a child fighting sleep. They feel it coming on and they get cranky/edgy.
> 
> It gets better as they mature and hopefully the zoomies will stay.
> 
> Katie had it right up until she died. But instead of zoomies she'd lay in her bed and roll and thrust her feet in the air and then look over to make sure we were watching and then do it some more. It was always during dinner time so we'd call it "Dinner and Dancing".


That is funny 
I love how it is called the zoomies
Ellie Mae is 14 weeks and has done it for the past 3 weeks daily !


----------



## Hyathinth33 (Jan 30, 2021)

Samantha said:


> Ours does it too.. She is a tad over 12 weeks.. I never thought about it being over-stimulation.. but when I think of it, it makes sense.. She goes so fast in circles we get dizzy watching!


Yes exactly 
So glad I found this site 


Pointgold said:


> Ahh yes, Puppy Zoomies! Usually the result of either over-stimulation or, being overly fatigued. Since they are always at the same time (usually in the evening) I will take the puppy out for a walk, or toss a ball or baby bumper just to break up the cycle so it doesn't become habitual. (And so that there is not a whirling dervish spinning through the house wreaking havoc and destruction in it's pathh!)


This is so familiar 
I am relieved !


----------



## Hyathinth33 (Jan 30, 2021)

jnmarr said:


> I work from hom so I got to see ALL of the zoomies.. Mine would have 3 a day.. and sometimes still do. One in the morning, one at around 4 in the afternoon and one late evening. If we would take them for a nice walk, or in the case of a young pup, take them out and let them run and exercise, we found they would settle nicely when we needed to rest, also. Aren't zoomies just the best?


Never experienced this with our basset hounds 
Lucky if we can get them up off the sofa 
At 14 weeks our cream golden puppy has the zoo miss at 10 every night like clockwork for about 20 minutes until I stand up cross my arms ignore her then put all her toys away 
She then settles down ready to go in her crate for the night 
It is actually the funniest thing to watch !


----------

